# water change



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

if you never change your water, will your piranhas die or get some kind of disease or something?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they will die from some form of ammonia, nitrate, or nitrite polution in their body


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I really don't know step by step what will happen, but eventually it will kill them. Parasites will develop and eventually the water or the disease will destroy them. I personally change my water twice a week.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

probably because theyre waste creates ammonia which will kill them.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

basically, at least change a little bit per week. Unless you want to poison them slowly.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes, they will!

Change 30-35% weekly!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

here is an idea of what that would be like for your fish........................

go to a mexican fiesta with a porta pot
lock yourself in a well used porta pot for a few weeks never leaving or opening the doors, get the point?

well thats what your fish would go through


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

LOL But thats a good explaination of what would happen, its almost the same thing.

MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have heard of heavily planted tanks where the nitrate is consumed by the plants, and since thats the end result of fish waste fish accaully can survive without water changes. but I have never heard of that with any type of piranha. the produce too much waste.

so my answer to your question is yes, they will die


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Your better off doing the water changes at the minimum if you can, if not i would just give the fish to someone else ...


----------

